# Official Color Threads



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

I am at s2ki.com (honda s2000 forums) a lot, and those guys are crazy about their official color threads. i think it would be pretty cool for us to have them. they have a thread for each color. what do you guys think. i'll actually try to post pix next week, some before and after shots of cleaning my car. hopefully clar bar and all. 

i'd love to start the official platinum gold thread, unless someone beats me to it ;-)


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i would need an earl shrieb red/multi-toned red thread


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

hellz yeah man... reppin' the Blotchy blue met. with peeling clear thread for my Z, and the blotchy Gold met. paint chipping off thread for my S13. :woowoo:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm down for an Aztec Red thread.

BTW, this is what I call an organized meet:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Damn...

Yeah I'd like to have a "Sunburst" forum so I could see what other yellow cars have done and what looks good...hard to judge from a black or red car if it'll look good on yellow...


----------

